# When the moon...



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

When the moon smile at me, it makes me happy



Take a look outside!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha some day ill try to get the moon smiling, But this will do for now .


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol that cat was the 1st thing i thought of


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.google.ca/images?rlz=1T4...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1059&bih=585


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

holy shit another neko lol my buddie uses neko as his CSS and runescape tag, hes so proud of it b/c not to many canadians know who its is. ive never see anyone rocking it until now lol cant wait to tell him hes not special.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

mrobson said:


> holy shit another neko lol my buddie uses neko as his CSS and runescape tag, hes so proud of it b/c not to many canadians know who its is. ive never see anyone rocking it until now lol cant wait to tell him hes not special.


Well in the anime circles neko has been known for a loooong time.  What is CSS? Counter Strike Source?

BTW nekos rock  



 A link someone posted on GTAA a little while ago.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea its counter strike source, i dont mind some but i prefer the older ultra gore vampire and deamon stuff like van helsing, blood the last vampire ect but the dont make it like they used to. Hes loves all kinds he scoured he net looking for dvd of samari pizza cats forever lol when he wanted a domo sticker for for his kawi duel sport he made sure he didnt get a knock off lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

mrobson said:


> yea its counter strike source, i dont mind some but i prefer the older ultra gore vampire and deamon stuff like van helsing, blood the last vampire ect but the dont make it like they used to. Hes loves all kinds he scoured he net looking for dvd of samari pizza cats forever lol when he wanted a domo sticker for for his kawi duel sport he made sure he didnt get a knock off lol


Samurai Pizza Cats. <3 <3 Oh man old skool. Cheezy dubbing but loved the characters and jokes in that back in the day. I don't think they even have a DVD of SPC. I got the complete set but in avi's here somewhere. Get your mate to check bit torrent for it. www.btjunkie.org is a good search engine with comments from user input. Better search engine sites have user input.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought it looks like a sickle, but a smile is a happier idea hehe


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats. <3 <3 Oh man old skool. Cheezy dubbing but loved the characters and jokes in that back in the day. I don't think they even have a DVD of SPC. I got the complete set but in avi's here somewhere. Get your mate to check bit torrent for it. www.btjunkie.org is a good search engine with comments from user input. Better search engine sites have user input.


oh yea he found some he got them from chin or japan but im not sure how a legit they are, i use isohunt.com but ill check out that other one


----------

